# Ocean and Arch



## MReid (Nov 30, 2011)

A couple shots I was messing with this morning.

Mesa Arch







Oregon Coast


----------



## nfp (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the first pic, great color and just enough blue that the warmer tones aren't overpowering.  I like the second pic but there is something about it that just isn't catching my eye.


----------



## Desi (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice.  I like the way you lined up the rocks.  I'd like to see some more space to the right.  My eye is kinda led there and then the picture ends.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 30, 2011)

Classic Mesa, did you have to fight anyone off for your spot?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2011)

Both are excellent shots. You should be proud.

The day I went to Mesa Arch the weather didn't cooperate. Hail, rain and snow fell simultaneously. After I left, I wished I'd been more patient and had waited for better light.


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Nov 30, 2011)

I like both shots, but the first a little more. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## MReid (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks.
Yes, when I arrived there was 1 guy there with a large frame camera set up right in the middle. I was the second one there and set up off to the right side. Just before sunrise there were about 30 people there elbow to elbow, crazy really. The minute the sun cleared the horizon they all left. When I took this shot there were only about 5 people still there.
If you go get there 45 minutes early if you want to pick your spot, worth it if the weather is good, and or the haze is low.


----------



## Futurelight (Dec 1, 2011)

I like the first shot. It seems to be a very beautiful place. However, the 2nd one is for me. I like the desolation and the power ( although I agree with the previous framing comment [maybe shoot a little further to the right next time or change the position you are standing in])


----------



## paigew (Dec 1, 2011)

wow your first photo is amazing!


----------



## MReid (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks.
The second shot was actually taken as a horizontal, this is cropped from the right. I feel this composition is more balanced, fills the frame better.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Mesa Arch photo is really old (taken in 2006).  Is this the first time you've done post-processing on it?


----------



## MReid (Dec 1, 2011)

No I sometimes revisit photos as my processing methods change to see if they can be improved.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 1, 2011)

I really like the first, great job handling the dynamic range


----------



## unpopular (Dec 3, 2011)

The lacking of detail in the arch is very much a turnoff for me, if even you brought the frame which contains this detail into your editor and placed it on "luminance" mode, and masked in the area affected, making fine adjustments with curves, I think it'd help a lot. Currently, it is a large mass of red which distracts me from the rest of the scene.

The second is interesting, albeit a little too "crispy" for my taste. It would likely work better as a print. Not sure how I feel about the blown out surf to the right of the frame.


----------



## Blitz55 (Dec 14, 2011)

Call me silly but I actually like the second one more than the first. 

I don't know, something about it, it just seems more powerful and its so crisp.


----------



## Iam4StL (Dec 18, 2011)

First photo is fantastic.  Only thing I might do to it was to tone down the reds in Photoshop or some other post processing software as they are blown out pretty bad.  Great photo though.

Here is what I was talking about.  I reduced the REDS in photoshop to enhance the details of the areas blown out for you.


----------



## JayRi (Dec 22, 2011)

hi, 

I like these pics. 1st one reminds me of peter lik's "Sunrise" piece

second one i like how the stone matches the water

how did you manage to get to mesa arch utah, and oregon coast in one morning?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 22, 2011)

No word of appreciations can satisfy my intensity of feeling, regarding the first image; you had better post the other separately because that also need distinct attention; any how my hearty congrats on both

Regards


----------



## MReid (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the comments. Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Norma (Dec 27, 2011)

Both are beautiful. Seen separately they would have more impact.


----------

